# Breastfeeding and Chamomile tea?



## ehsclt (Mar 11, 2005)

I am about two weeks away from having my third child. During this pg, I've come to really enjoy a cup of chamomile tea each day. I find it very relaxing and lately, it's really been helping me stay asleep at night. I buy a looseleaf tea and the gentleman who sells it to me has warned me against drinking it while bf. He says it lends an unpleasant taste to breastmilk and is therefore off-putting to a nursling. I have never heard this before, nor did I drink chamomile while bfing the other two.

I know it's a mild diuretic (sp?) and I would therefore drink only one cup per day.

Does anyone know anything about this? Is it true, or not in your experience?

Emily


----------



## its_me_mona (Feb 2, 2005)

That doesn't sound right. Check this out: http://www.kellymom.com/herbal/ref/h...html#chamomile


----------



## mavery (Jun 3, 2005)

Well, I've been drinking it a lot lately and my 2yo hasn't complained!


----------



## Pen (Jul 23, 2005)

I had a couple of cups a few months ago and the next day I noticed a rash on dd's belly. Don't know if that was it or not - nothing else to blame it on. Also, I don't think it is a common allergen, so ??? But, she didn't nurse any less.
I had a cup last week - no rash, no apparent effect on nursing.

I have been told that babies will be put off if you eat spicy food. I put hot peppers in everything and hot sauce on everything. She is nursing exclusivley at 8 months and doesn't complain. (no, the rash wasn't from that either)

I think that while there are things that most babies like or dislike, your baby will have to decide what s/he prefers. If you are drinking it during pregnancy, my guess is that it will be familiar to the baby and will be well accepted.


----------



## Skim (Jan 2, 2004)

Doesn't sound right to me either.

But, I have a mild allergy to chamomile, so I don't drink it, and therefore can't tell you what my nurslings think, either! lol

If you feel OK drinking it, keep on doing it. Just pay attention to your babe and watch their cues.


----------



## Rosie_Kate (Dec 6, 2005)

My _Prescription for Nutritional Healing_ book says that overuse of Chamomile can lead to a ragweed allergy.







It says that you shouldn't use it all the time...


----------



## snowbunny (May 25, 2005)

I was drinking it regularly and had absoutley no problems. I then started donating my milk to a milk bank, and was told to stop drinking it because it has 'medicinal properties' that can be transfered to the milk.

I think that's just overcautious ...


----------



## Avena (May 27, 2005)

Sounds odd to me:

Yeah, unless you have an allergy to the Ragweed family of plants then I see no problem..I've never heard of it making mama's milk taste weird or bitter...How does he know has he had some w/chamomile? LOL!

I use it all the time and DD is nursing the same as always...Actually it's been our saving grace for her teehing! I brew up a cup, let cool and soak a wascloth in it and let her have at it.

Have a Great Birth!


----------



## Beeblebrox (Apr 6, 2005)

My Pedi actually recommended I drink 2-3 cups a day of Cham, to help my baby's digestive problems. That and ginger tea. During that time I didn't notice any problems.


----------



## ehsclt (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks for all of your responses. I knew that the women on this board would have some good answers to this question and I appreciate them!


----------

